# Lohnt sich ein MacBook Pro? Oder doch was anderes?



## LeCPU (18. Juni 2012)

Guten Abend,

ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Laptop für die Schule und später auch für die Uni.
Nun haben es mir die MB Pros schon ganz schön angetan... Nur der Preis ist halt schon relativ hoch! Dafür hat man allerdings auch eine gute Qualität.
Naja, ich habe mal ein bisschen gesucht, und finde dieses (Apple MacBook Pro, 13.3", Core i5-3210M 2.50GHz, 4096MB, 500GB (MD101D/A) (Mid 2012) | Geizhals Deutschland) hier eigentlich ganz schön. Was sagt ihr dazu? Gibt es ein anderes/besserer MacBook in diesem Preisbreich ~1000-1200 Euro oder vielleicht auch eine Alternative aus dem Windows-Sortiment? Kann gerne auch günstiger sein  !

Ich lege viel Wert auf eine sehr gute Verarbeitung, relativ lange Ausdauer (mind. 4 Stunden), möglichst leise und dennoch genug Rechenleistung. Meine Anwendungsgebiete sind Office, Internet, Filme,... Gespielt werden muss nicht!

Über Vorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Grüße

-LeCPU-


----------



## joel3214 (18. Juni 2012)

Apple oder Win kann man dir nicht beantworten beide Seiten haben Fanboys und es endet hier wie immer in einem ewigen gezankt leider 
Nimm das Macbook wenn dir die Geniale Software gefällt win wenn es günstiger mit gleichen Leistungswerten auf dem Papier (Macbook hat gefühlt mehr Leistung weil es halt abgestimmt ist als ein technisch gleich wertes Win Gerät).


----------



## OSche (18. Juni 2012)

Nimm das was die besser gefaellt, fuer MacBooks sprechen die Akkulaufzeit und Verarbeitung, dafuer musst du halt ein bisschen mehr abdruecken. 
Als Win-Alternative koenntest du dir die aktuellen Dell Notebooks anschauen, 13 Zoeller sind leider immer etwas teuerer, 14 - 15 Zoeller bekommst du mit ordentlicher Hardware schon fuer 899.
Wenn dir Mac aber vom OS besser gefaellt, wuerde ich an deiner Stelle den Mac nehmen.



joel3214 schrieb:


> Apple oder Win kann man dir nicht beantworten beide Seiten haben Fanboys und es endet hier wie immer in einem ewigen gezankt leider
> Nimm das Macbook wenn dir die Geniale Software gefällt win wenn es günstiger mit gleichen Leistungswerten auf dem Papier (Macbook hat gefühlt mehr Leistung weil es halt abgestimmt ist als ein technisch gleich wertes Win Gerät).



Und auch wenn es jetzt wie angekuendigt losgeht, geniale Software ist sehr subjektiv von dir, hatte noch nie Probleme mit Windows.
2. Das mit dem schneller sein stimmt heutzutage nicht mehr, schau dir bitte mal aktuelle Benchmarks in der C'T an, vergleichbar ausgestattete MBs und Wintel Geraete sind in allen Benchmarks gleich auf, beim Videorendern ist Windows im Moment sogar einen Tick schneller ...


----------



## joel3214 (19. Juni 2012)

Darum habe ich auch gefühlte schneller geschrieben habe denn Workflow gemeint.
Habe auch keine Probleme mit Windows aber unter Mac os leuft einfach alles besser zusammen nutz mal PS auf mac und dann wieder auf Win waren für mich Welten im zusammenspiele mit weiteren Programmen und dem Workflow.
Das  ein 2ghz i7 gleich schnell im selben Programm rendert unter beiden Systemen sollte klar sein, wenn nicht schlammt eine Firma ganz schön


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

meiner meinung nach, ist des mb maßlos überteuert, aber das musst du ja wissen.
ich würde an deiner stelle eher zu einem aktuellen ultrabook tendieren


----------



## Falk (20. Juni 2012)

Ich habe ein ASUS UX32Vd, welches ja eine ähnliche wenn nicht die selbe CPU hat, und zocken würde ich damit nicht. Die normalen Macbook Pro 13,3 haben übrigens keine ULV-Prozessoren.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2012)

Da sich OSX immer mehr zu einem geschlossen System entickelt und mir das nicht gefällt würde ich mir kein Macbook (mehr) kaufen.


----------



## AeroX (20. Juni 2012)

LeCPU schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Laptop für die Schule und später auch für die Uni.
> Nun haben es mir die MB Pros schon ganz schön angetan... Nur der Preis ist halt schon relativ hoch! Dafür hat man allerdings auch eine gute Qualität.
> ...


----------



## Iceananas (20. Juni 2012)

@AeroX: dein Post ist irgendwie schiefgegangen 

@Topic: welches NB das "bessere" ist liegt wirklich im Auge des Betrachters. Die Macbooks leben, wie schon höchst euphemistisch angedeutet, von seiner Software, der Verarbeitung und seiner (mittlerweile nicht mehr vorhandenen) Exlusivität. Das mit dem Workflow kann ich nur bedingt bestätigen. Wie schnell man arbeitet hängt immer noch mit dem eigenen Können ab. Wer z.B. in Officeprogramme Tastenkürzeln beherrscht ist bei Windows um ein Vielfaches schneller als einer auf dem Mac, der es nicht kann. Von daher kann man sowas nicht pauschal behaupten. Sachen wie Multitouch Gesten mögen ja nett sein, aber für Produktivität wird in Firmen auch meist Windows eingesetzt.

Ich persönlich finde die Modelle von Asus (Zenbook Prime UX31A mit FullHD-IPS-Display oder UX32 GeForce GT 620M) doch attraktiver.


----------

